#ubuntu-boot 2007-07-21
<MBR> hello
<MBR> anyone alive?
#ubuntu-boot 2010-07-23
<dean__> hello
#ubuntu-boot 2011-07-20
<climbe2> are you available for support?
#ubuntu-boot 2011-07-22
<computer_> hi! I'm using 11.04. In the last month i keep being ask to enter a password before i am connected to the local network at home even though the laptop is set to automatically login on start-up anyone know why his started and how to fix?
#ubuntu-boot 2014-07-14
<Guest53804> Good Morning, I have tried to install 14.04 from a USB stick.  It runs fine in live mode and appears to install correctly.  When it comes to the final reboot, I get nothing but a black screen with a purple border.  It is an Acer Aspire 5735 laptop with 2 gig of ram.  It has Mobil Intel Graphics Media Accelerator 4500MHD.
#ubuntu-boot 2014-07-15
<gadgetron> Hey guys. Need help with some slow boot issues on trust
<gadgetron> trusty*
#ubuntu-boot 2017-07-21
<artiomjar> When you boot to the Kubuntu installation CD image burned to the USB flash drive, the error appears attempted to kill init exitcode=0x000000009. Please help?
